# The tinkering thread.



## Chris (Nov 9, 2016)

So to get away from all the political bs figured we needed a thread for things you have been working on. Can be anything! What do you do to pass time? Lately I have been building some furniture.

Built a coffee table yesterday evening since I had the piece of glass laying around.

Also built a bed frame and nightstands out of an old fence and some metal I had laying around.

Also welded up some gates for my property.

What have you guys been doing? 

View attachment 1478709693499.jpg


View attachment 1478709777766.jpg


View attachment 1478709790487.jpg


View attachment 1478709818516.jpg


----------



## havasu (Nov 9, 2016)

Love that gate. Did you power it?


----------



## frodo (Nov 9, 2016)

your gate is fine.

here is something to consider for your head board



the one time i do not take pictures.....

replaced head gaskets on a 2006 impala


damnit...the gif is not working


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2016)

havasu said:


> Love that gate. Did you power it?



Gate will be powered as soon as I can swallow the 1500 dollar price tag for parts


----------



## havasu (Nov 9, 2016)

$269 at Harbor Freight?


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2016)

For a double gate


----------



## nealtw (Nov 9, 2016)

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00EBTA14Q/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Much cheaper in US $ about 30%


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Nov 9, 2016)

Doing some spring cleaning. Yes, I know Ir's autumn but I'm one of the best procrastinators there is! 

Was working with a dash-cam but it didn't like Windows8.1 and tmy frustration level went into the red so I handed it off to a friend to see if he can figure out what's nor going right (and hopefully fix it!)

Phil

Phil


----------

